# Under Armour face mask - not impressed with performance.



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I was considering buying it but we get real cold temps out here. 

Guess I'll keep looking hmmm...!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## snowboardDC (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an UA facemask I got a few years ago, I was never able to breathe through it very well and it fogged up my goggles as mentioned. That's the bad.

The good is that it fits really snugly and stays put well so I'll wear it under another facemask or neckroll on really cold days without putting it over my mouth/nose.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have a single complaint about my beardski that I've been using for the last three outtings.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can barely breathe through my UA masks. However, I now wear them under the nose and put a very breathable Ride Qi mask over it. The Qi does nothing for warmth, but it's enough for my nose and adds a little more wind protection overall. This combination is awesome.

What I like most about the UA mask is wearing it under my helmet. My head stays completely dry.

For those considering the UA mask, don't completely discount it. It could be an awesome combo if you have other masks like I do. By wearing the mouth part under your nose, the fogging problem is completely resolved.

If the UA mask is all you are going to have, then I'm with Tarzan. Use it for temperatures in the high teens - 20's. It does get really warm in the 30's. So 20's seems to be its domain.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Wear a teatowel it's what all the cool kids are doing at the moment, makes bicthes crawl too


----------

